# Bore Bushings



## thestelster (May 12, 2022)

I have to make a couple of bushings which act as pilots for a reamer.  The OD of the bushing has to be true with the ID.  Usually, you can drill, bore or ream ID, then turn OD, all while in the lathe chuck....if you have a long enough piece of stock, and if its stiff enough to prevent chatter.  In this case I took the 2" length pieces, chucked them in the collet chuck, drilled and reamed to 0.500".  Then put the bushing into a mandrel and turned between centers.  I have a bunch of dogs, but no dog driver.  Usually, the three jaw chuck will act as the dog driver, but is currently indisposed at the moment, so I had to improvise.  2 muffler clamp bodies with the a couple bolts, and an elastic.


----------



## Susquatch (May 13, 2022)

NICE! Very cool idea. Especially the long bolt!

Better hope the lady never realizes her muffler clamp is MIA!

Why didn't you turn the ID on the collet chuck first and then the OD without removing anything?

Even if the bushing is too thin, you can cut the OD as long as the last cut is heavy.


----------



## thestelster (May 13, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> NICE! Very cool idea. Especially the long bolt!
> 
> Better hope the lady never realizes her muffler clamp is MIA!
> 
> Why didn't you turn the ID on the collet chuck first and then the OD without removing anything?


I only had 2" long pieces to begin with, so to do that, I'd have to machine half the length, then flip it in the chuck and do the other half, but chances are the "seam" would never match up.  Especially since the ER collets are designed to grasp along their full length.


----------



## Susquatch (May 13, 2022)

thestelster said:


> I only had 2" long pieces to begin with, so to do that, I'd have to machine half the length, then flip it in the chuck and do the other half, but chances are the "seam" would never match up.  Especially since the ER collets are designed to grasp along their full length.



I see. I had assumed you were making this from long bar stock. 

Ya, that presents a problem. My collet chuck runs under a thou so any seam like that is hard to see but it's there and does sometimes affect what I'm doing. It's also a 5C so gripping full length isn't as important as it might be for an ER type.


----------

